# Drill Press - JET vs. WEN



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

I am looking to purchase a bench top drill press to replace circa 1930's machine that gave up.. I searched reviews and picked 12" JET JWDP-12, a variable speed machine. Someone posted a review this is the same machine as WEN 4214, they are made by the same factory and the only difference is the paint color. Another person posted JET is much sturdier than WEN, especially the work table. Since I can't compare them side by side, I am wondering if anyone can give me his/her opinion.


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Please be sure to post your old DP on the OWWM site, I am sure somebody will want it! What is wrong with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

tooler2 said:


> Please be sure to post your old DP on the OWWM site, I am sure somebody will want it! What is wrong with it?


One of the pully is broken. I am not comfortable to replace it on a rotating machine myself. It's an old JET made in Japan, very heavy (I think it's close to 100 pounds) and don't know how to ship it even if someone wants it.


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

If it is a jet it will be from the 70s at earliest, not the 30s and they do not allow asian machines on OWWM. It is a great press, probably much better than a new one. Old machinery buyers are pretty savvy about shipping heavy things for cheap or free.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I would try fixing your old one send some pics I should be able to walk you through the repair. I used to be a machinist a few years back. There is not much to brake on them. Let me know if I can help. I like the old iron so much better than the new stuff. Roxanne


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I did compare the two machines and bought the WEN. They are identical down to the casting marks, and so are the tables and all the other visible parts. I've had other WEN products and they are just fine. Their benchtop press is a little taller than other cheapie benchtop machines, and that's pretty important. The continuous speed control (I think it's called a rockwell clutch) works very smoothly and showsi rpms on a digital display. If you buy it through HD, you can return it easily if it has an issue. A lot of machines with different brand names are made in the same Asian factories. I'm a bit like you in that I don't really feel comfortable rebuilding tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

tooler2 said:


> If it is a jet it will be from the 70s at earliest, not the 30s and they do not allow asian machines on OWWM. It is a great press, probably much better than a new one. Old machinery buyers are pretty savvy about shipping heavy things for cheap or free.


It is older than 70s, JET 13R made in Japan. I bought it used and it didn't come with a manual, the manual is offered online and the website says it was published in 1900.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

roxanne562001 said:


> I would try fixing your old one send some pics I should be able to walk you through the repair. I used to be a machinist a few years back. There is not much to brake on them. Let me know if I can help. I like the old iron so much better than the new stuff. Roxanne


Thank you for offering to help. As you can see from the picture, the bottom pully shattered. It's an old machine, JET doesn't have a replacement part.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi, I did compare the two machines and bought the WEN. They are identical down to the casting marks, and so are the tables and all the other visible parts. I've had other WEN products and they are just fine. Their benchtop press is a little taller than other cheapie benchtop machines, and that's pretty important. The continuous speed control (I think it's called a rockwell clutch) works very smoothly and showsi rpms on a digital display. If you buy it through HD, you can return it easily if it has an issue. A lot of machines with different brand names are made in the same Asian factories. I'm a bit like you in that I don't really feel comfortable rebuilding tools.


I wondered if JET and WEN use the same motor. One comment posted said WEN didn't seem to have enough power, couldn't drive 1" Forstner bit into a plywood.


----------



## RiovistaAndy (Feb 20, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for offering to help. As you can see from the picture, the bottom pully shattered. It's an old machine, JET doesn't have a replacement part.
> View attachment 398808
> View attachment 398809


That is actually an easy repair. If your not sure of your ability you should be able to find an electric motor shop or a small machine shop near you who can change it out for a small charge.
It's to good a machine just to give up on it.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's an old machine, JET doesn't have a replacement part


If you measure the pulley diameters & the bore ID. I bet you could get one really close to it from Grizzly.
A lot of Jet & Grizzly machines use basically the same parts!

If you take the pulley off there will usually be a part# in the casting like this one.









Doug


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for offering to help. As you can see from the picture, the bottom pully shattered. It's an old machine, JET doesn't have a replacement part.
> View attachment 398808
> View attachment 398809












That looks like the motor pulley very easy to replace. There should be a set screw in the pulley in one of the groves. You will need an Allen wrench to remove the set screw. Like the picture above. You may need a puller to remove the pulley if it won't move after you loosen the set screws. The puller looks like this . Gear puller  They are very handy to have around. The Pulley you have are called step pulleys. Here are some at Grainger Grainger step pulley You just need to know the motor shaft diameter how many steps and each pulley diameter. From your photo I can see you have a 3 step pulley if you look on the Grainger site they have other sizes I just guessed at the size you have. If you need any other help please let me know. Have a great day 
Roxanne


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

roxanne562001 said:


> View attachment 398824
> 
> 
> That looks like the motor pulley very easy to replace. There should be a set screw in the pulley in one of the groves. You will need an Allen wrench to remove the set screw. Like the picture above. You may need a puller to remove the pulley if it won't move after you loosen the set screws. The puller looks like this . Gear puller  They are very handy to have around. The Pulley you have are called step pulleys. Here are some at Grainger Grainger step pulley You just need to know the motor shaft diameter how many steps and each pulley diameter. From your photo I can see you have a 3 step pulley if you look on the Grainger site they have other sizes I just guessed at the size you have. If you need any other help please let me know. Have a great day
> Roxanne


Thank you!!


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I wondered if JET and WEN use the same motor. One comment posted said WEN didn't seem to have enough power, couldn't drive 1" Forstner bit into a plywood.


That comment is an incorrect statement. I have the WEN for about 5 years and frequently drill holes with Forstner bits larger than 1" (I drilled up to 2-1/2") in plywood, maple, walnut, and other hard woods. Maybe the commenter should get better/sharper bits... I highly recommend this drill press. Another plus is their customer service - it is very responsive and they are not nit-picking on expired warranties. I added the Woodpecker table to it to get a larger surface and T-Tracks.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I am looking to purchase a bench top drill press to replace circa 1930's machine that gave up.. I searched reviews and picked 12" JET JWDP-12, a variable speed machine. Someone posted a review this is the same machine as WEN 4214, they are made by the same factory and the only difference is the paint color. Another person posted JET is much sturdier than WEN, especially the work table. Since I can't compare them side by side, I am wondering if anyone can give me his/her opinion.


Do yourself a favor buy a 15" benchtop from anyone else. Jet thinks to highly of themselves and WEN will break, try Steel City or another brand, I have 15 year old Jet Equipment and it is not the same durability.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

If you do want to change the belt (a trivial job, usually), great source for belts is V-Belt Guys Search - Replacement Belts, Quick & Easy All the ones I purchase have lasted. After getting the measurements (length/diameter and widths) you might want to call them for help.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

I say connect with Roxanne on this.

The old Jet is SOOOooo much better than any of the newer stuff, so the time you spend fixing will have 2 distinct advantages: A) You’ll save yourself a lot of $$ and time, AND get to keep a machine that you are familiar with, B) you will have gotten up close and personal with another very important part of what we do here: We make things and fix our stuff so we can keep making things (it’s routine maintenance believe it or not).


----------



## biotec (Nov 17, 2019)

there manuals for sale did not find a free one
JET-Asian 13R Drill Press Owner’s & Parts Manual
four step pulley i have the looks the same as OP drill press 5/8 shaft with (5/8 sleeve 1/2) 3/16 key. four groves.
1, 4.65" 
2, 3.65" 
3, 2.96"
4, 2.34
$ 30. to $40 
i believe this is a much better drill press than the new Jet or Wen Same size.


----------

